# Good dry foods for cats - high meat content please



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2021)

So following the Applawse recall, it's made me really paranoid about their dry food and while I will continue to use their wet food, I've been put off their dry food which is a shame as they are usually such high quality 

Anyone got recommendations for high meat content dry food? Preferably high quality but not £££'s. I'm possibly considering Royal Canin Ragdoll. 

Shes going to have to make do with AC Royal canin gastro biscuits for a few days as my Applawse was November 2022 best before, so while not in the technical affected December 2022 batch, I can't risk it especially as the 2 other brands are recalling all dates.


----------



## Michen (16 June 2021)

I am in same boat although my bag, mostly eaten, is an effected date. I think I’ll switch to Lily’s kitchen


----------



## OldNag (16 June 2021)

I switched dogs and cat to Acana a few months back,  and am pleased with it   I now buy it from Jurassic Bark - quick delivery.


----------



## DirectorFury (16 June 2021)

+1 to Acana, their sister brand with slightly higher meat content (and price!) is Orijen - I get it delivered from Amazon on subscribe and save. Iirc Acana is 75% meat and Orijen 85%, the price difference between the two is about £10 per 5.4kg bag.

Edit: one of the big 5.4kg bags lasts boy cat (he weighs a stone and is not overweight according to the vet, so he's a hefty lad!) a little over 8 weeks so it's actually really cheap when you break it down. Because it's not full of crap the cat eats less and feels fuller more quickly.


----------



## Shady (17 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			So following the Applawse recall, it's made me really paranoid about their dry food and while I will continue to use their wet food, I've been put off their dry food which is a shame as they are usually such high quality

Anyone got recommendations for high meat content dry food? Preferably high quality but not £££'s. I'm possibly considering Royal Canin Ragdoll.

Shes going to have to make do with AC Royal canin gastro biscuits for a few days as my Applawse was November 2022 best before, so while not in the technical affected December 2022 batch, I can't risk it especially as the 2 other brands are recalling all dates.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't choose RC over other equally priced foods like the excellent  Acana and Origen mentioned above , it's rubbish and has been one of the cleverest re vamps and marketing  successes i've ever seen. You used to be able to buy it loose by the kilo for almost nothing  years ago and then suddenly it became THE best new thing, and Iams, which was excellent sold out and became a bit crap. Perhaps look at Purizon if you want a high meat content that's a little cheaper ( ash is a little high in this) or perhaps Smilla and Arden Grange. x


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 June 2021)

Interestingly her breeder recommended Purizon as I also messaged her yesterday re food (she'd also had her on Smilla but when we first got her, AC kept getting hold of it and it didn't agree with him so after a couple of months she went on applawse wet too)

I've ordered a trial bag of Purizon but will keep the other brands in mind, it sounds very posh, flavours such as wild boar 😯

Hoping I'm safe with it as I've seen on another thread other brands have had the same batch number (I think) as those affected but aren't in the recall but looking at Purizon website they are German?)


----------



## Shady (17 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Interestingly her breeder recommended Purizon as I also messaged her yesterday re food (she'd also had her on Smilla but when we first got her, AC kept getting hold of it and it didn't agree with him so after a couple of months she went on applawse wet too)

I've ordered a trial bag of Purizon but will keep the other brands in mind, it sounds very posh, flavours such as wild boar 😯

Hoping I'm safe with it as I've seen on another thread other brands have had the same batch number (I think) as those affected but aren't in the recall but looking at Purizon website they are German?)
		
Click to expand...

Yes German. They make Lukullus dog food and Barkoo as well as more that i've forgotten now. Lukullus is superb dog food.
I've used Purizon for years, but it's like any food really, some will do well on it and some wont. Also bear in mind that your Ragdoll doesn't go out if i'm correct? so certain brands like JWB for example, can make them pile on the kilos!


----------



## NinjaPony (17 June 2021)

Mine gets a mix of More+ Chicken, which is very high quality protein, no grain, short ingredient list etc and royal canin gastrointestinal. I’ve always been set against royal canin as I think it’s just marketing with low quality ingredients, but I’ve had a lot of tummy trouble with my cat (adult BSH) and this is the magic combination that keeps her happy and settled. It’s about a 60/40 split in favour of the More+. But if you don’t have tummy trouble, I wouldn’t necessarily recommend royal canin.


----------

